# Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium



## McFarland (5. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich kein Teich, aber einen anderen passenden Bereich habe ich nicht gefunden.

Ich will hier mein Kaltwasseraquarium vorstellen. Standzeit seit 04-2008. 155x80x70 cm, also 868l brutto. Abzgl Deko, Wasserstand sage ich mal 700l im Becken selber und rund 500l im Technikbecken im Keller. Insgesamt als 1.200l Wasservolumen, ein kleiner Wohnzimmerteich also. 
Ursprünglich war dies mal ein Meerwasseraquarium, aber die Stromkosten haben mich aufgefressen. So wurde aus allem ein äußerst pflegeleichtes Kaltwasseraquarium das dank großem Technikbecken (600l) im Keller selbst im Hochsommer unter 20° Wassertemperatur bleibt.
Als Technik gibt es nur eine Red Dragon 12.000er Förderpumpe und 3 Energiesparleuchten von Ikea á 20 Watt. So habe ich einen Gesamtspitzestromverbrauch von ca. 200 Watt/h. Verglichen mit vorher rund 1,2-1,5 KW/h eine massive Ersparnis. Dazu halt generell deutlich geringere Kosten für Wasserwechsel, Tiere, Futter usw. usf.. Ich mache einmal im Monat den Wasserwechsel mit dem Gartenschlauch im Keller, sonst nix. 
Als Besatz habe ich 4 __ Sonnenbarsche, 5 __ Moderlieschen und ein __ Rotauge das nun dringend ausgesetzt werden muss (zu groß). Dazu noch einen albinoiden Froschwels als "Attraktion". 
Bepflanzt ist das Becken mit einigen Amazonaspflanzen, ich weiß, nicht heimisch, aber passt optisch ganz gut und ist pflegeleicht. Gibt sich außerdem mit wenig Licht zufrieden. Alles andere ist bis auf die Seerose nicht dauerhaft geblieben. Mal sehen ob ich das noch ändern kann...

Der Unterschrank ist selbstgemauert aus Ytong, einfache U-Form. Vorne ein Stahlträger zur Verstärkung damit sich das Becken nicht durchbiegt. Der Schrank ist selbstgetischlert aus einfach Baubohlen. War nicht wenig Arbeit vor allem da ich es im Winter gemacht habe und dies in der Garage nicht die beste Temperatur war. Na egal, ist robust und sieht gar nicht schlecht aus.

Hier aber nun mal die Fotos.


----------



## McFarland (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

Ach ja, Bodengrund ist einfacher Betonkies. Sieht gut aus und verwirbelt nicht so viel. Den Fischen gefällt es auch.


----------



## McFarland (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

und weiter


----------



## McFarland (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

Und so sieht es nun fertig aus.
Die Pflanzen, Monstera und Efeutute, bedienen sich fleißig an den Nährstoffen im Wasser und bedanken sich durch gigantisches Wachstum. Die Fische freut es auch da sich so eine naturähnliche Umgebung gebildet hat. Die Äste hab ich im Wald gefunden.


----------



## jochen (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

Hallo Sebastian,

gute Vorstellung, klasse Becken...

besonders die Sache mit Monstera und Efeutute gefällt mir als Nährstoffzehrer.

Einzig was ich ein wenig ändern würde...

den Barschen an einigen Ecken Sand als Substrat gönnen,
sie laichen gerne in Sandgruben ab, die sie vorher mit den Flossen freiwedeln.

__ Sonnenbarsche lieben gute Filterung, jedoch weniger Strömung, daher meine ich das die Red Dragon ein wenig überzogen ist.

Aber ansonsten, wie schon geschrieben, sehr schönes Becken.


----------



## McFarland (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

Sand ist reichlich da. Es ist ja Betonkies... also 0-32mm oder so. Vorne wird Sand weggespült und an anderen Stellen lagert er sich ab.

Die Strömung hält sich in Grenzen, direkt am Auslass natürlich reichlich, klar. Aber es gibt auch große Ruhezonen. Die Pumpe muss ja 3m Höhenunterschied überbrücken, da bleiben bei weitem keine 12.000l übrig. Oder könnte man die Pumpe auch noch runterdrosseln? Da mangelt es mir an Erfahrungen.


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

Hallo Sebastian!

Sehr spannend - aber ich will sofort ein Foto von dem Edgar-Wallace mit den Froschaugen sehen


----------



## McFarland (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

Du meinst den Froschwels?
Ich werds mal versuchen... muss eh noch sein oder ihr Geschlecht zu bestimmen um endlich nen Partner anschaffen zu können.


----------



## Kalle (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

Gefällt mir !!! Sehr gut


----------



## SG3 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

Sieht super aus. Ich glaube so langsam stelle ich unsere Becken auch mal hierein. Bloß als WW-Becken. Aus was hast Du die Rückwand gebaut ?


----------



## ironice (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

Mir gefällt des auch sehr Gut!



blumenelse schrieb:


> Edgar-Wallace mit den Froschaugen sehen



DAs will ich auch

Gruss Stefan


----------



## McFarland (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

Die Rückwand stammt noch aus der Zeit als dies ein Meerwassaquarium war.
Sie ist daher aus Riffkeramik. Macht sich aber im Süßwasser nicht schlechter. :-D

Axo, den Typen hab ich noch nicht erwischt. Leider bin ich derzeit meist bis halb neun oder gar neun Uhr im Garten im Teich oder in dem was davon übrig ist. Und dann ist die Beleuchtung schon aus.


----------



## McFarland (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

So, am WE hab ich dann doch mal gedacht vorm Aquarium auf der Lauer zu liegen. Da ist der Froschwels.


----------



## Mikesch0815 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

Hallo Sebastian,

sehr schönes Becken,
fantastischer __ Wels.

LG
Sandra


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

Hallo Sebastian,

danke für die Fotos, so einen hab ich noch nicht gesehen - interessanter Bursche.


----------



## Marlowe (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung Kaltwasseraquarium*

Hallo Sebastian!


Interessant und klasse!


Marlowe


----------

